

Auto change wallpaper on linux from reddit (A Ruby Script) - blazeeboy

this script will get a new image from reddit every period and write it to an ixisting image on you Hard drive, if you set this image as your wallpaper you will have a constantly changing desktop wallpaper from the amazing subreddit called EarthPorn, they post grazy beautiful images of our mother earth.<p>i tried this script on a linux Centos 6 machine with GNOME&#x2F;GTK2 Interface<p>Full script with docs : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;blazeeboy&#x2F;RubyScripts&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;2014-5-12
======
SamReidHughes
The url is bad, it's missing a 0.

